# Inherited Pigeons



## highd (May 22, 2008)

I'm an inveterate animal lover (all types). I have a 10x10x6 rabbit cage (adapted dog pen) with 2 hutches for them inside the pen. Female is spayed so no little bunnies will upset the apple cart.

My best friend's husband died in January after suffering an incurable illness for 3 years. About 5 months before he passed, he bought a pair of pigeons, but never said where he got them. Also, no idea what breed.

They lived in a raised rabbit hutch. One has a leg band. They are completely dark except for irridescent green and purple on their necks. Sears are white, beaks are dark, legs are red.

They had 2 eggs, only one of which hatched, which is why I now have 3. No idea the sex of the "Junior", he/she's nearly the same size as the parents, but sear is not white yet and legs aren't red yet. Everybody takes turns sitting on fake eggs in one nest. I don't want them to continue to produce more chicks...

Assuming the male has the band, he's the one I see grooming Junior.

2 weeks ago I brought the hutch with pigeons to my bunny pen (widowed friend was just overwhelmed, this helped reduce her load).

I've added another 10x10 to the original pen so it is now 20 x 10 x 6 high. The original 10x10 has a-frame cover with tarp so no rain gets in. I've got the whole thing almost completely covered with hardware cloth, as soon as the open top is covered with wire I'll let the pigeons out so they can fly around the "Hutchiary". I expect the bunnies and the pigeons to coexist peacefully.

I know it hasn't been fair to these pigeons to not be able to fly, and I can't wait to let them "be birds" again.

Does any one know off the top of their head what kind of pigeons these might be? I thought it would be easy to id the breed but haven't had any luck online so far.

This website has given me many good pointers regarding caring for these pigeons, I want to do right by them.

I think Junior has something going on with one wing, he handles it funny and does a little limping thing when he moves around. But he's drinking and eating and sticking close to parents. 

I was able to hold him for a few minutes, not to see what was wrong, but he was easy to get without "grabbing" and I would love to get them tame enough to handle when necessary.

Does anyone know what kind of pigeon is this coloration? No stripes or color banding, just dark with the lovely irrid. green and purple.

Also, because one of the birds has a leg band, am I obligated to seek out the original bander? I've written the codes and know what most of it means, but if I contact them, I don't know that I'd want to give them back. As you know, it doesn't take long to get attached to these sweet cooers.

But at the same time, I want to do what's right.

Questions or feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Heidi in NC


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Heidi and welcome to our forum.
Do you know what the band on the one bird says? That would probably help determine breed. Off the top of my head, I'd say they are probably Rollers, but of course I really have no idea. Or, pictures would be nice. 
Do you mind tellling us where in NC you are? We've got a couple of members in NC, one in Raleigh and one in Charlotte and I live in Martinsville, VA but come down to the Winston-Salem area at least twice a month, sometimes every week. 
Anyway, it's nice to have you here and we'll answer any questions that you might have.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

highd said:


> I think Junior has something going on with one wing, he handles it funny and does a little limping thing when he moves around. But he's drinking and eating and sticking close to parents.
> 
> I was able to hold him for a few minutes, not to see what was wrong, but he was easy to get without "grabbing" and I would love to get them tame enough to handle when necessary.


Thank you for taking care of these birds.

Have you checked Juniors wing and leg? Please gently run your fingers alongside his leg/wing and compare it to the other side and see if it is noticeably swollen in any area. There is definitely an issue that needs addressing, if he is limping or holding his wing different from norm for no reason.


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for your quick response. I do have the info from the band. It reads NPA NYC 06 8 2366. (Not necessarily in that order) I'm in Salisbury, not far from Winston-Salem. 

I'll see about a photo - I'm sure that would help with the identification. Meantime, I'll keep looking at pix with the hope I see something familiar!

Thanks for your welcome.
Heidi


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for taking care of these birds.
> 
> Have you checked Juniors wing and leg? Please gently run your fingers alongside his leg/wing and compare it to the other side and see if it is noticeably swollen in any area. There is definitely an issue that needs addressing, if he is limping or holding his wing different from norm for no reason.


I'll see if I have a chance to hold Junior again tomorrow and do as you suggest to see if I can find anything swollen compared to the other side. If I can get him without freaking him out I'll check it.

Thank you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

highd said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I do have the info from the band. It reads NPA NYC 06 8 2366. (Not necessarily in that order) I'm in Salisbury, not far from Winston-Salem.
> 
> I'll see about a photo - I'm sure that would help with the identification. Meantime, I'll keep looking at pix with the hope I see something familiar!
> 
> ...


That band is actually the size for tumblers and flights amongst other breeds. I believe the NYC stands for New York Combine which is club for Flights, so you've most likely got a Flying Flight there. 
The man that we used to get our pigeon feed from lives in Salisbury. His name is Bud Sprinkle. Don't know if you know him or not. He's been around for a long long time. Has pigeons longer than I've been alive, but had to get rid of them last year due to his failing health. Anyway, hope you'll stick around. We're a pretty good bunch of folks once you get to know us.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, how nice of you to take these lucky pigeons. They sound like they are living the high life with you.  Please feel free to ask any questions you may think of, and we will try to answer them. I hope Junior's wing is better soon.


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

*Thank You*

I had no idea I'd get such helpful support so quickly - thank you everyone who has offered support and suggestions.

Feel very lucky to have found this forum. 

I'll enjoy sharing with you the progress these birds make, with your help.

Thank you so much,
Heidi and the three winged ones


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

*Guess we've got Tumblers*



Lovebirds said:


> That band is actually the size for tumblers and flights amongst other breeds. I believe the NYC stands for New York Combine which is club for Flights, so you've most likely got a Flying Flight there.
> The man that we used to get our pigeon feed from lives in Salisbury. His name is Bud Sprinkle. Don't know if you know him or not. He's been around for a long long time. Has pigeons longer than I've been alive, but had to get rid of them last year due to his failing health. Anyway, hope you'll stick around. We're a pretty good bunch of folks once you get to know us.



Hope it's ok to post a link ~ Found a picture that looks exactly like my gang - this guy's just what mine look like: American Tumblers.http://www.americanflyingtumbler.cjb.net/

Don't know Bud Sprinkle, but the timing sounds right since these were acquired last year...I'll do more investigating locally...

Thank you Lovebirds


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

highd said:


> * *Hope it's ok to post a link* ~ Found a picture that looks exactly like my gang - this guy's just what mine look like: American Tumblers.http://www.americanflyingtumbler.cjb.net/
> 
> Don't know Bud Sprinkle, but the timing sounds right since these were acquired last year...I'll do more investigating locally...
> 
> Thank you Lovebirds


Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Heidi. 

* Yes, by all means, it's fine to post links. 

Your birds sound lovely. I hope all works out well. 

Please do fill us in on how things are coming along.

Cindy


Cindy


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Heidi.
> 
> * Yes, by all means, it's fine to post links.
> 
> ...



Thank you Cindy. It's nice to know what type they are. Just another couple of days to close up the Hutchiary and they can come out and stretch their wings. 

I will keep you posted on how they do. I appreciate your interest. It's really wonderful having the support of folks with the best care of the birds in mind.

Tell me about what you've got...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

highd said:


> Don't know Bud Sprinkle, but the timing sounds right since these were acquired last year...I'll do more investigating locally...
> 
> Thank you Lovebirds



Don't think these birds came from Bud. He didn't die and no one in his family that I'm aware of died. He had racers and I believe some Roller pigeons and most of his birds went to a guy down in the Charlotte area and some went to guys in Mount Airy. 
Anyway, I believe that if you've got Tumblers, you SHOULD be able to let them out to fly at your place. Of course, we need someone who REALLY knows about Tumblers to verify that, but it's my understanding that the Rollers and Tumblers don't try to go "back home" but will stay where they are pretty much.
You can visit my website and see our birds and lofts. 
It's below my signature.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

highd said:


> * *Thank you Cindy*. It's nice to know what type they are. Just another couple of days to close up the Hutchiary and they can come out and stretch their wings.
> 
> I will keep you posted on how they do. I appreciate your interest. It's really wonderful having the support of folks with the best care of the birds in mind.
> 
> ** *Tell me about what you've got*...


* You're most welcome. 

** Here's the link to a few of our birds. The aviary picture is quite old (need to update ). 
Since then, we've added new features & plan to enlarge it to include all perches being natural tree branches. I've got a few 'other' fun things I want to do as well. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=53

This is the link to Dolly & Dumpling's photo album. They are our most recent additions to the aviary. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/dolly-amp-dumplings-photo-album-25391.html


Cindy


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Don't think these birds came from Bud. He didn't die and no one in his family that I'm aware of died. He had racers and I believe some Roller pigeons and most of his birds went to a guy down in the Charlotte area and some went to guys in Mount Airy.
> Anyway, I believe that if you've got Tumblers, you SHOULD be able to let them out to fly at your place. Of course, we need someone who REALLY knows about Tumblers to verify that, but it's my understanding that the Rollers and Tumblers don't try to go "back home" but will stay where they are pretty much.
> You can visit my website and see our birds and lofts.
> It's below my signature.



Oops, didn't mean to imply a death in the Sprinkle family, it was the husband of my friend who died - he's the one who just showed up with the birds last fall and didn't tell anyone where he got them from, and now I've got them.

The little I've read so far about Tumblers includes what you said about them being "good" about hanging around. I'll make sure they're comfortable in their enclosure for another month or so (be certain they know where/who their FOOD comes from) then, if I get really brave, I'll let them out to really fly. 

Will also have to make sure Junior's wing is ok - can't let him all the way out if his flying ability is compromised.

I'll check out your site.


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> * You're most welcome.
> 
> ** Here's the link to a few of our birds. The aviary picture is quite old (need to update ).
> Since then, we've added new features & plan to enlarge it to include all perches being natural tree branches. I've got a few 'other' fun things I want to do as well.
> ...


Wow, those pix are amazing. What gorgeous birds you've got! And your aviary is beautiful. Gives me good ideas for perches and feeding cups and nests...

And the day by day shots of Dolly and Dumpling are too precious. The Capuchine mane is beautiful (very "owly"). Same parents but some get the mane and some don't?

Forgive my ignorance with the different breeds...I'll have to work on that :-}


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> His name is *Bud Sprinkle*.


 I think that's a cute name, lol.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> I think that's a cute name, lol.


Well, he's a dear sweet old guy.......that's for sure. We all hated to see him have to give up his birds..........


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

*Tumblers are flying*

Finally got the Hutchiary enclosed and all 3 are enjoying their (limited) freedom. The bunnies love their new pen-mates, very curious and follow them around on the ground. 

Such a treat to sit in the corner and watch everybody. Just love the sound the pigeons make when they fly.

These are such lovely birds.

Heidi (Tumbler Mom)


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a note of caution, bunnies and pigeons have several things in common.
They both can catch and share coccidiosis, the same kind of worms, lice, mites, and a number of other diseases. Also the birds will eat the rabbit's food pellets and the rabbits um...used food pellets and leave behind some pretty scary looking green poops afterward.

I have had to temporarily home some bunnies in the aviary and so I am keeping the water dishes treated with garlic on some days, silver and tea tree oil on other days, and apple cider vinegar on other days. All good things to keep germs from thriving in the water and in your birds and bunnies.

They will act friendly with each other, but just like children sharing germs I worry about it. A wire divider on down the middle should help, but mine isn't big enough for that.


----------



## highd (May 22, 2008)

*Nothing's ever easy...*

Philodice - Thank you very much for that information, sharing germs hadn't occurred to me. I'll be sure to take steps to keep everybody healthy.


----------

